# Flatheads



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Been able to go about once a week to fish for flatheads lately due to being gone all the time, been catching them, but can't hook into a monster. Been multiple different places lately. Bought a scale finally and got a little scale shock I guess u could call it lol. Thinking fish were bigger than they actually are. Always measured before, but hadn't weighed.




























































Also had some interesting things and not so interesting things happen as usual on the river.








anyone know what this is? 







yet another broken sandal;(

Apparently that's all I can attach photos wise lol


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Very hungry craw dad


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

This turtle gonna have to start going to meetings


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Couldn't get any better pics of the bug, but hadn't seen anything like it before


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

canoe carp killer said:


> View attachment 212238
> 
> 
> This turtle gonna have to start going to meetings


Nice catches Hank, looks like some good size cats you got there. At least the Turtle has upgraded from Natty's beer ;-)

Like I mentioned before, those dollar store sandals are not made for longterm fishing


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Who wears flip flops fishing anyway!?!?!

Nice catches there CCK, could you please send me the GPS coordinates? Thanks!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job! Nice looking flatties! Congrats! Oh yeah...that bug you're wondering about is a mosquito that's infected with the Zika virus!


----------



## daquan (Feb 21, 2016)

yo man them flatheads is dope what u be catchin them on???


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

daquan said:


> yo man them flatheads is dope what u be catchin them on???


Live gills


----------



## Rip n rap (Dec 19, 2015)

Is that the scioto?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Rip n rap said:


> Is that the scioto?


Pretty much only place I fish


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

What is in its mouth in the 3rd pic? Just curious, nice catches


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> What is in its mouth in the 3rd pic? Just curious, nice catches


That's a smallmouth.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> What is in its mouth in the 3rd pic? Just curious, nice catches





canoe carp killer said:


> Live gills


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Look a little closer, polebender. "Live gills" is a fish _tale_, not a fish_ tail_.










Before anyone goes crazy, yes, it is perfectly legal if the smallie was caught on a hook.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> That's a smallmouth.


bahahahaha


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Don't know if that's joke or not lol. They were all blue gills. I think everyone knows I'm not afraid to offend on here and would say if it was,


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

My bait tank


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't know man. Have to call DNR on you to make sure you were wearing all the proper "Hunter Orange" that you should have been. LOL...


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

HookBender said:


> Who wears flip flops fishing anyway!?!?!
> 
> Nice catches there CCK, could you please send me the GPS coordinates? Thanks!


Hank, does,


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

canoe carp killer said:


> I think everyone knows I'm not afraid to offend on here and would say if it was,


LOL...I know that's right. In fact, that's what I thought that picture was about. I figured you wanted someone to notice it. Just trying to help out.  My bad. That gold color and dark tail just looked like a smallie.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

streamstalker said:


> LOL...I know that's right. In fact, that's what I thought that picture was about. I figured you wanted someone to notice it. Just trying to help out.  My bad. That gold color and dark tail just looked like a smallie.


Lol nah, I don't think I would use a small i.e. For bait I really do like them. Unless it was perfect bite size got a flattie hahahahaha. Wish I could find a spot to catch creek chubs. I've posted and asked before and everyone throws out random creeks but I've waded most of them in my area and just can't get any. Gills working fine so far though. Sad that I missed the deer creek shad run this year because they'll take fresh or frozen quickly after catching shad as well, and fisherman's warehouse charges like $6 for a little bag with like four or five tiny shad in it.


----------



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

R&R had good sized live chubs last time I was there. They said they'd cost about $1.50 each though


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

BetterMetalFish said:


> R&R had good sized live chubs last time I was there. They said they'd cost about $1.50 each though


That's cool. Is R&R in circleville? I thought that place closed down? When u say good size like six inches or bigger?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

canoe carp killer said:


> Lol nah, I don't think I would use a small i.e. For bait I really do like them. Unless it was perfect bite size got a flattie hahahahaha. Wish I could find a spot to catch creek chubs. I've posted and asked before and everyone throws out random creeks but I've waded most of them in my area and just can't get any. Gills working fine so far though. Sad that I missed the deer creek shad run this year because they'll take fresh or frozen quickly after catching shad as well, and fisherman's warehouse charges like $6 for a little bag with like four or five tiny shad in it.


Was on the Licking last fall and there were insane numbers of shad busting their way upriver out of Dillon.


----------



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

canoe carp killer said:


> That's cool. Is R&R in circleville? I thought that place closed down? When u say good size like six inches or bigger?


If there is an R&R there, its not the one I'm referring to. The one I'm referring to is a little family owned bait store a hop, skip and a jump away from Greenlawn. Just Google maps R&R sports headquarters you should find it. I don't know exactly how big they were, I only got a quick glance as he netted one to give me an example of the size, but they seemed to be in that range.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

CCK I've actually slowed down on the chubs over the last month as I just can't keep the channel cats away from them unless you don't mind catching them. And like you said, I'm not using small ones. The ones I prefer are big enough that I can just barely get my hand around, easily 6+ inches long. Have you ever just gone out to any random small stream with a tiny hook and piece of bread/nightcrawler/hotdog/bologna as bait?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

MIGHTY said:


> CCK I've actually slowed down on the chubs over the last month as I just can't keep the channel cats away from them unless you don't mind catching them. And like you said, I'm not using small ones. The ones I prefer are big enough that I can just barely get my hand around, easily 6+ inches long. Have you ever just gone out to any random small stream with a tiny hook and piece of bread/nightcrawler/hotdog/bologna as bait?


Yeah I don't mind catching them, prefer big flatheads but they're fun too. Yeah I've tried little walnut which is really close to my house, and black lick and had no luck. I found one creek when I was broke down that's about a hour from my house that had awesome suckers and chubs, but idk if it's really worth it to drive that far when I can just use gills like I have been. No complaints about using gills at all, just wanting to try some big chubs or small suckers.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

An hour away and monster creek chubs? It sounds like you broke down at my house. Haha

I've got a creek on my property that my kids catch creek chubs and shiners big enough to filet out of.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Fresh cut shad...


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Fresh cut shad...


It's same problem finding them...


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I would suggest trying smaller water like little streams that are only like 5-20 feet across. Walk around till you find a deeper hole (when I say deep for a stream I'm talking like knee/thigh depth) and from my experience you shouldn't have to wait long.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hank, just figure out where the shad will be at dawn and dusk... on rivers below lowheads, and on reservoirs around the docks and bays...just look for them popping...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

U ever try the spot i told u about? It a simaler spots are LOADED


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Anits only 15/20 minutes from canal.
Lol u make me wanna dedicate a day to getting you chubs an shad man.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Hank,

When you come down Cincy way for a flattie run, I have some chub spots... 

View media item 79047
View media item 79046


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Anits only 15/20 minutes from canal.
> Lol u make me wanna dedicate a day to getting you chubs an shad man.


I know right lol. Thank u to whoever posted about R&R but bought three times as much shad for couple more dollars than the other place sells their small bag lol. Definitely start going there from now on


----------



## Rip n rap (Dec 19, 2015)

I tried the scioto around fishinger rd over the weekend with live chubs and gills with no luck, has anyone had any luck around that area?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Rip n rap said:


> I tried the scioto around fishinger rd over the weekend with live chubs and gills with no luck, has anyone had any luck around that area?


I fished yesterday above green lawn and only had a couple little tiny nibbles.


----------



## Rip n rap (Dec 19, 2015)

So the moral of the story is you pretty much have to be below greenlawn and further south for the better action?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Rip n rap said:


> So the moral of the story is you pretty much have to be below greenlawn and further south for the better action?


That's been my luck. My dad gave me his kayak this weekend since he never uses it anymore, so I'm going to start doing more scouting and some more float/camp fishing trips. Probably more down south towards circleville and Chillicothe


----------



## Rip n rap (Dec 19, 2015)

Might have to explore further south myself,, just a pain since I'm 20 minutes north. Of Delaware so by the time I catch the chubs and gills leaves me short time before dark,, but then again it is more fun being able to track them down and catch them


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Rip n rap said:


> So the moral of the story is you pretty much have to be below greenlawn and further south for the better action?


Not necessarily.

Plenty of Flatheads in both the Olentangy and Scioto, not quite the numbers South of Greenlawn, but a healthy population none the less.

Try targeting free-flowing sections of the River; Finding them in impoundments/Lakes seems to be next to impossible.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

canoe carp killer said:


> That's been my luck. My dad gave me his kayak this weekend since he never uses it anymore, so I'm going to start doing more scouting and some more float/camp fishing trips. Probably more down south towards circleville and Chillicothe


Lots of Private Property down that way. Lots of Hoodlums. Lots of Unsavory characters. And last but not least Lots of Good Fishing .

Just saying, you might want to contact land-owners before fishing/camping; they've had some issues down there over the past few years. A phone call or knock at the door would go a long way.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

acklac7 said:


> Lots of Private Property down that way. Lots of Hoodlums. Lots of Unsavory characters. And last but not least Lots of Good Fishing .
> 
> Just saying, you might want to contact land-owners before fishing/camping; they've had some issues down there over the past few years. A phone call or knock at the door would go a long way.


Lmao. I grew up down there. I've got several farms I can take out at.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Biggest Flathead I caught in my life was at Deer Creek spillway back in the 80s, I was using heavy gear up on wall in spring, Leeches for bait. I was actually fishing for channels. The Flathead was 46" long and after I had it out of the water so long it died and later weighed it at a bait store at 45lb. The man there had told me as warm as it was and as long as the fish was out of water it probably would have been well over 50lb. Wish I'd been a little smarter and got it back in water while I had time but I was a lot younger and really didn't know any better. We ate the fish and I have to say the meat was snow white and it fed several of the family members families. It was very good eating by the way.I would have thought a fish that big and old would not have been good to eat but it was.


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

acklac7 said:


> Lots of Private Property down that way. Lots of Hoodlums. Lots of Unsavory characters. And last but not least Lots of Good Fishing .
> 
> Just saying, you might want to contact land-owners before fishing/camping; they've had some issues down there over the past few years. A phone call or knock at the door would go a long way.


I own 3/4 mile of river frontage near Circleville and it's awful how disrespectful people are. I call the sheriff every time now. Don't let me catch you camping on my land.....tents have been burned. My neighbor will untie your boat and send it down to the Ohio River if he catches you on his land.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've got a couple private spots around chillitucky and South along the river. I mainly just duck hunt, but lately have been in the mood to fish a little. 

I agree with KC, it's ridiculous how disrespectful people are along the river anymore. It ruins it for those of us who try to do the right thing. I can't tell you how many people I've ran off of spots that I had permission on. They just float down until they see a spot they like and then set up. I reckon they figure that odds are nobody will see them.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Yep, idiots always trashing spots on the rivers. At a few places I've filled up three 55 gallon trash bags with all the crap these morons leave. A few times, when I start a run around 3 or 4am, I've come to spots where a fire is STILL GOING and the morons are long gone. What is it that causes the river to draw in so many idiots?

CaptKC - Beaver; if you guys gave me permission to fish your property I'd leave it better than I found it, all nice and purty with the trash picked up.  I could also perform security duties... which I would enjoy doing on the trash tards.

Seriously, send me a PM and let's do some fishing!


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Flatheads are the only fish I target once it warms up. As was mentioned, a quick search on google earth shows that south of Columbus, the scioto and many creeks run through private property. My favorite spot that I've ever had was about 25 minutes south of Columbus but the old man that let me drive on his property to get back to the creek passed away and I haven't been back in over 3 years. I have a number of spots but I've fish them a lot over the last 8 or 9 years. I search a lot on google earth and find places that I'd love to fish but I'm very hesitant to knock on a strangers door anymore because of how some slobs trespass and leave all of their sh!t behind. Lol people have almost started to worry since I haven't been going out anywhere near as often as I used to but I really want to try some new spots. However, when I find one, I just automatically assume I'll get turned down. Thanks to all of the lazy pricks that leave their trash behind which pisses off land owners (and rightfully so) I've almost thought about just giving up.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

CaptKC said:


> I own 3/4 mile of river frontage near Circleville and it's awful how disrespectful people are. I call the sheriff every time now. Don't let me catch you camping on my land.....tents have been burned. My neighbor will untie your boat and send it down to the Ohio River if he catches you on his land.


Seems like a call to the sheriffs office would be the correct way to handle the situation if u weren't satisfied with telling them they're on private property and to leave...seems like a good way to get hurt or in bind purposely destroying someone's property. I'm sure this will get a nasty response in return lol. Why do all my threads turn into someone getting butt hurt and the thread getting locked hahahahaha. And before u say it, a random person brought up getting permission not knowing I have permission already


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

CaptKC said:


> Don't let me catch you camping on my land.....tents have been burned. My neighbor will untie your boat and send it down to the Ohio River if he catches you on his land.


Just so you know, you are unquestionably breaking the law by destroying somebody else's property even if it's on your land. Do you think you'd have the right to torch somebody's car if they parked in your driveway? 

And this isn't a hypothetical guess on my part....I'm literally sitting at a bar right now in Illinois with a criminal law attorney (we've been best friends since high school and I was the best man in his wedding).


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't leave your campsite unattended in that area. Some scum bag stole my tent last September from private property. The thief was probably traveling by water, the nearest public road is a long way from my campsite.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

supercanoe said:


> Don't leave your campsite unattended in that area. Some scum bag stole my tent last September from private property. The thief was probably traveling by water, the nearest public road is a long way from my campsite.


That sux man. Go out for a good time in gods outdoors and get robbed.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

I have the greatest new spot for monster Channel Cats! I went to a local fishery and bought some farm raised Channels. I have 4 in the bathtub! I added some rocks and an aerator and I'm feeding them shrimp and bluegills. Now when I want to go fishing I just walk down the hall and BAM! For night fishing I close the door and turn out the light.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

EStrong said:


> I have the greatest new spot for monster Channel Cats! I went to a local fishery and bought some farm raised Channels. I have 4 in the bathtub! I added some rocks and an aerator and I'm feeding them shrimp and bluegills. Now when I want to go fishing I just walk down the hall and BAM! For night fishing I close the door and turn out the light.


I literally just laughed out loud


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

What can I say...  I see a problem and I solve it. LOL...

Oh, almost forgot. I make sure I'm wearing the proper amount of Hunter Orange also. You never know when ODNR might need to use your facilities.


----------



## Rip n rap (Dec 19, 2015)

Make sure to pick up your beer cans and 600 yards of mono


----------



## Big Chuck 2 (Jun 25, 2016)

Anyone fish clendening lake? Hear it's all about big ol shovels bit of a ride like to get a first hand account ....


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

FlashGordon said:


> Just so you know, you are unquestionably breaking the law by destroying somebody else's property even if it's on your land. Do you think you'd have the right to torch somebody's car if they parked in your driveway?
> 
> And this isn't a hypothetical guess on my part....I'm literally sitting at a bar right now in Illinois with a criminal law attorney (we've been best friends since high school and I was the best man in his wedding).


I really don't care....I'm always carrying and really don't give a crap. No jury would find me guilty if you are criminally and blantenly trespassing. If I find a tent and no one around, I'm burning it....if you are around, I'll give you to the count of five to get your sh&t off my property. I probably wouldn't torch your car, but you'd have 4 flat tires for sure. No one has permission on my place.....I specifically bought it to hunt and fish and I'll be damned if people can think they can just pop squat on my place. Try me. There are plenty of signs to warn you and a fence around the place which people think it's no problem cutting a hole in. I'm tired of fixing and replacing fencing. Move on down the river.


----------



## Rip n rap (Dec 19, 2015)

I recommend yoga I hear it really calms the body and mind lol


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

CaptKC said:


> I'm always carrying and really don't give a crap. No jury would find me guilty if you are criminally and blantenly trespassing. If I find a tent and no one around, I'm burning it....if you are around, I'll give you to the count of five to get your sh&t off my property. I probably wouldn't torch your car, but you'd have 4 flat tires for sure.


CaptKC, I'm a little confused.....in August of 2009 you made a post on a thread titled 'Property Laws' where you were discussing ways to drum up support to get the state legislature to change the law so that people could wade on, anchor to, and retrieve game from private property:

"_Don't forget to reach out to duck hunters and trappers too; you'll get a lot of support. We can't even let decoy anchors touch the bottom or a dog retrieving_" - OFG post #868265 by captKC.​Apparently you want the right to go on someone's property to retrieve a downed duck, but you'll count to five and then shoot someone on YOUR property. Seems legit. 

*Ohio Revised Code 2305.402: *"*Duties owed to trespassers*".....

2305.402(B): The landowner owes a duty of care to refrain from willful, wanton, or reckless conduct that is likely to cause loss to the trespasser.

2305.402(E)(4): Landowners are criminally liable for the loss of property of a trespasser on their land if the property loss was due to willful, wanton, or reckless conduct of the landowner.​First time trespassing in Ohio is a 4th degree misdemeanor and carries 30 days in jail and a $250 fine. Destroying a trespasser's property is a 2nd degree misdemeanor and carries 90 days in jail and a $750 fine. You do the math buddy....


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

You're right, I couldn't change the law so I went and bought land.....if you can't beat, you might as well join em. Already did the math a long time ago and it's worked out in my favor, buddy.


----------

